# User name...How did you choose yours?



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I have wondered about this. New member Wisewoman did some explanation and Tinyliny commented on what she was not. So, how did you come up with yours?

Mine came from a conversation I had with a coworker many years ago. We both had large dogs and she was talking about the dustbunnies he created. I had an English Setter. Wonderful dogs but lots of silky, fine, white hair. I commented that I constantly had dustbunnies so healthy that I could enter them in the county fair and win ribbons. So, being a trail rider, dust and all that, it seemed like a good name.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I had a job several years back working behind the gun counter of the local Sportsman's Warehouse.


I slung guns back and forth across the counter all day....


AKA "Gunslinger".


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I had a pony with a blue eye when I signed up


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

The name I use on another board, Topcat, was taken. So the first thing that popped in my mind was this. It is sometimes used as slang by Alabama fans. I suspect there are a few here but been nice. It can get pretty weird.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

<<< Name of my first Arabian horse.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

It was from another forum for artists. I used to do a lot more painting before I had horses, so when I found this forum, I just re-used the same username thinking I probably wouldn't post here a lot. LOL

I don't go to the art forum anymore.


----------



## Saigold (Mar 21, 2019)

One of the first movies I watched had a horse named saigold, I think it was called ‘primo baby’. Not actually sure how they spelled it. But that’s where mine is from.


----------



## Jolien (Aug 19, 2019)

I used my real name because I am naturally blonde and dumb. Lol. But it's okay, half of my country is called Jolien, it's a popular name here.  It's like John in America. Which John? 


The truth is I am really impulsive and I saw this forum and I was like OMG A HORSE FORUM IMMA SIGN UP and I immediately made an account and didn't think. As usual.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

My last names is wares. When my children were little, they liked Care Bears. I called them my little waresbears.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Y'all are so inventive! I've never been on a forum or online type of chat (are there still chat rooms?) so I didn't know about making up names, lol 


If I was to begin again, I would be Chivas Mom  


(_I'm not blond but I am old_)


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

That could be another thread on its own.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

aubie said:


> That could be another thread on its own.


You could start another thread with that theme...

Who is TopCat here? Don't remember that one...

You could be Remington or Top Dog :wink:


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

@AnitaAnne there is a chat room on this forum.


----------



## 281187 (Sep 19, 2019)

It was the first thing that popped into my head.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

AnitaAnne said:


> You could start another thread with that theme...
> 
> Who is TopCat here? Don't remember that one...
> 
> You could be Remington or Top Dog :wink:


I don't know never noticed the name. 

In my other forum they asked if I chose Topcat because of the cartoon. I had never seen it. I borrowed the name from one of my favorite greyhounds who came through for me and I said I would never forget him. I have not JJ's Topcat.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Mine is probably pretty self explanatory-- I was very enthused with blind horses at the time lol Were I to start again, I'd likely choose a different name, or at minimum take off the numbers (which have no significance) but I do still love blind horses and talking about them despite not being with "my" boy anymore, so. :shrug:


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

RegalCharm said:


> @AnitaAnne there is a chat room on this forum.


Never figured out how to do it. So I treat each thread like chat. Especially Friday Night Conversation.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I have been Foxhunter ever since I started on the internet. 

In my youth there was a famous show jumper named Foxhunter and today there is a serious competition for novice horses named after him. I had just watched the final of this held at Horse of the Year. 

Then there was the underlying reason! The League Against Cruel Sports was gaining force and making itself know in a bigger way so, I knew it would rile many people so seemed another good reason. 

I own that I loved it when some one would have a go at me for being a Fox hunter and I would stir them up as much as I could before telling them I named myself after the show jumper. That would deflate them.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Well, I am a SwissMiss :rofl:


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

RegalCharm said:


> @AnitaAnne there is a chat room on this forum.


There is? But what is the difference between a chat room and a thread? What is a chat room? Do chat rooms have recliners?? 



aubie said:


> Never figured out how to do it. So I treat each thread like chat. Especially Friday Night Conversation.


Me either :rofl: really not sure what they are :smile:

I think the thread is ready to jump the tracts...

Maybe chat rooms can be a new thread too...we spawn ideas so fast here


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

I'm from Kansas and I've bowhunted for 50 years ( rode horses for 40) , so ksbowman worked on hunting forums. Easier for me to remember.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Been good. everyone is engaged and talking, I like that.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

ksbowman said:


> I'm from Kansas and I've bowhunted for 50 years ( rode horses for 40) , so ksbowman worked on hunting forums. Easier for me to remember.


Oh. Makes sense now! I thought it was a name...

K. S. Bowman :rofl:


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Guess I should have said I'm also Acadian, which is hard to explain since you won't find Acadie on a map. So in 1604, a bunch of French guys settled a tiny island that is essentially in a bay that straddles the US and Canada. They called it Île Sainte-Croix. Like any good European soldier at the time, they proceeded to build themselves a fortress on the island, while the local Indigenous people undoubtedly watched in amusement. Winter came. The French guys realized they had cut all the trees and when cold and ice prevented them from reaching the mainland for food and supplies, they began dropping like flies. Half of the 75 men died, mostly of scurvy. Still, the survivors persisted, and in the spring, settled what is now Nova Scotia (at the time, was called Acadie). Fast forward a hundred and fifty years, and the British and New Englanders are fed up with these Acadians who insist on neutrality as the empires wage war against each other. So beginning in 1755, over 11 000 Acadians were deported, wiping out nearly the entire population. But Acadians being the stubborn mules that they are (I can say that in this forum) came back, had a lot of babies, and repopulated the area. 

This is an egregious oversimplification of course. But that's the gist of it. We call ourselves Acadians, have our own flag and hymn since 1884, our own national holiday since 1881. But no country or official territory. Go figure. 

And I didn't even know there was a chat room. Sheeshhhh.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

I jousted and performed theatrical jousting for 17 years at the Maryland Renaissance festival. I also worked some years at the PA Ren Fair in York and one year in Sterling New York. I wanted to pick the name JousterGirl, but that was taken. I am glad now that I didn't get that name because I am not a girl any more. I am a crone.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

A funky theme song for you Knight.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

My last name is Nichols. When I was in the Air Force, a friend started calling me "change for a dime."



So... Change.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

On my other board someone said they where testing rail guns at Redstone. Heard any loud noises?


----------



## Cedar & Salty (Jul 6, 2018)

My two fellas... like night and day, but I love them both! 

I tell people that Cedar is teaching me to be a rider, and Salty is teaching me to be a horseman.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

They are both beautiful.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

aubie said:


> On my other board someone said they where testing rail guns at Redstone. Heard any loud noises?


We hear booms from the arsenal all the time, but moreso at work than at home. I live North of H'ville; the ranges are on the South end of post. I've heard rail guns before, but not recently.


----------



## weeedlady (Jul 19, 2014)

My name is supposed to be Weedlady, but I got myself locked out and couldn't get back in so I eventually had to create a new account, Thus Weeedlady.

It's my user name on several forums I frequent/have frequented.

No, it's not what you are thinking. I have a weed garden here at my home and at one time I was very interested in learning the medicinal properties of plants. A weed is simply a plant that is growing where it is not wanted. 

If you can recognize it, and know it's name, it becomes landscaping (at least in my mind).:smile:


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

My gramps always used to say I had a "wild heart" and thus a username was born. 


Wish I had a better (or more creative) story!


----------



## myhorserules (Oct 21, 2014)

It was generic and easy to remember. I'm a private person so didn't want to use anything to do with my actual name. I also know the unfortunate fact that animals have much shorter lifespans than we do and I didn't want to put any of my animals names in something that I would likely be using after they're gone.


----------



## Aprilswissmiss (May 12, 2019)

April, because my horse's name is April, if you haven't figured that out already, lol.

Her name was briefly Missy when my neighbor adopted her (long story - it was how I originally met my horse) because my neighbor's sister hated the name "April" and insisted she replace it with the generic "Missy." Her nickname was Swiss Miss, after the hot cocoa, because, you know, bay mare, white star... Anyway, her name returned to April after her brief stay with my neighbor since it was the name she had her whole life before then, but the nick name stuck. Thus, Aprilswissmiss.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

My user name Rambo99 is what I chose to honor my dog named Rambo. Who I had pts in February of 99 . It's a user name I'd never forget.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm trailhorserider........because trailrider was apparently taken. I wanted something that represented my favorite activity! :loveshower:


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Such interesting stories everyone has! 

I always wonder why the long names, and the numbers behind them. @rambo99 yours needed those numbers...

Plus @Aprilswissmiss is not Swiss :wink: 
@weeedlady has a weed garden! But not that kind...


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

JC = favorite gelding

Gracie Mae = favorite mare but I'm basically lazy so shortened it to Grace in my user name so I didn't have to type as much. Also why "and" is only "n". LOL

Both sadly buried in the pasture now but I figure my user name honors their memory.


----------



## aussiemum (Apr 11, 2013)

Mines pretty self explanatory too. I'm Australian and a mum= Aussiemum. Not very inventive


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

I was on another forum that died long ago. There were a lot of Arab people on there, and every user name I came up with regarding Arabians was already taken. Finally just typing randomly anything I could think of, it turned out that Gottatrot was not taken. 
Since I was interested in endurance, I thought hmm, that's appropriate since endurance rides are mostly trotting. Once I ran out of Arabian related names, I was throwing things out there like Gotta ride, Gotta horse, and all were taken..


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Our ranch is in the foothills of the Cordillera Mountains of Luzon, Philippines.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I love all these stories! Some I managed to figure out, others I was waaaay off base, lol

My name is a double entendre. I pretty much “walk the walk” when I speak. I also have had Walking Horses since the early 1980’s.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

SwissMiss said:


> Well, I am a SwissMiss :rofl:


Sorry, I can't help thinking of the hot cocoa brand :rofl:


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

walkinthewalk said:


> I love all these stories! Some I managed to figure out, others I was waaaay off base, lol
> 
> My name is a double entendre. I pretty much “walk the walk” when I speak. I also have had Walking Horses since the early 1980’s.


Every time I see your user name, I get a visual of a TWH head bob, and you walkin' along with the horse bobbing your head too :biggrin:


We are Walkin' the Walk


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

I love this!! I am not very inventive or creative, so my user name is part of my first and last name put together. Short & sweet.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> Sorry, I can't help thinking of the hot cocoa brand :rofl:


:rofl: Truth be told, when I was showing my friend's QH, I also participated in a costume contest. I dressed up in dirndl and pigtails and my poor gelding got outfitted with a vet-wrapped tail, horns and an udder. Eventually I proceeded to milk him and lo and behold, packages of SwissMiss came out :shock:

The poor gelding was soooo embarrassed - but he enjoyed the treats he won as a prize (and smoked the competition in poles the next day)


----------



## PaintHorseHena (Jul 9, 2018)

Mine is the same as my Instagram for my mare, Hena! 
I chose it because she's a paint horse, and her name is in it. Hah, not very creative!


----------



## Equestrian Girl 3000 (Oct 19, 2019)

Mine is the name of my YouTube channel.


----------



## Equestrian Girl 3000 (Oct 19, 2019)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> Sorry, I can't help thinking of the hot cocoa brand :rofl:


Same! Lol


----------



## Equestrian Girl 3000 (Oct 19, 2019)

Cedar & Salty said:


> My two fellas... like night and day, but I love them both!
> 
> I tell people that Cedar is teaching me to be a rider, and Salty is teaching me to be a horseman.


Those are such cute names for horses!


----------



## Aprilswissmiss (May 12, 2019)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> Sorry, I can't help thinking of the hot cocoa brand :rofl:


Well, that's where my username comes in handy! I didn't even know someone on here already had a very similar username when I first made my account. Sorry, @SwissMiss!!


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

It's kind of a long story:
Long ago, I inherited a local horseback riding "Meetup" group. They were largely a bunch of whiners. I got tired of hearing about it (whatever), and appointed George as the group Organizer; "Argue with George if ya want, but I gotta warn you; he _kicks_ . . ." I had to give him an email address, and a meetup.com account to make it happen. [email protected]
Somewhat later, I joined a local trail riding club, who used (still use) Facebook to co-ordinate club activities, and as a sorta message board. My Facebook account had been long ignored, the password forgotten, and I was unable to recover it thru the regular Facebook channels (and I don't really have a high regard for Facebook anyway). So I set Georgie up with a Facebook account too. George T. Mule. That was kinda fun, but the result of course, was that "George T. Mule" showed up on any posts that I made on the club page, including any rides where I served as the Trail Boss. I swear, about half of the club members still call me George. "This here is George, the Mule, (pat-pat), but that's OK; you can call me George if ya wanna."
So I sorta had a tradition to uphold when I signed up for THF: "george the mule". We're twins in spirit anyway, just ask my wife :-D


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Awesome explanations. I wish mine was more exciting. LOL.

I've had mine for years...since I was kid - it used to be my AOL screenname back in the day. :lol: 

I came up with it because I thought, 'I like Poptarts, and I like to shop'...so I just put them together, and here we are! :rofl:


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Haha, Poptart, I've always wondered about yours because it's very memorable!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Highly entertaining and informative! Glad I asked the question as to how we became who we are on the forum.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

I live in Atoka, and Ghosthorse was the name of my first Mustang, which I showed. 

I cried when she died, not for the loss of the Mustang, not because of the pain in my body while they were putting me on the stretcher and into the ambulance, but because of all the beloved memories of friends and family now gone I had tied up in her. She paid the ultimate sacrifice - she gave her life for me.


ETA: this is why the joke around the house, when I'm grooming Trigger, is for my mom or dad to pull up on the golf cart and ask me what I'm doing and I'll cheerfully reply: Detailing my Mustang!

I spent a lot of hours putting a show quality detail job on the Ghosthorse. Now I'm cleaning real ponies.


----------



## CopperLove (Feb 14, 2019)

I fall into the category of this was my username on another site. I have _almost_ red hair that I've always wished was redder. At the time, I had dyed my hair with some demi-permanent stuff. One of my favorite materials to wire-wrap jewelry with is copper as well which I think I was just getting into at the time. And red is my favorite color (of course "copper" isn't a true red, but you get the idea.) So the name was literally chosen for a love of copper.

I honestly never expected to be as active as I am on HF, I wanted to be able to look around and ask questions when needed so I picked something quickly without thinking about it too much. I sort of wish now that I'd picked something that sounded a little less random, but here I am.


----------



## kinniclaire36 (Dec 20, 2018)

I used my first name, but so many people have the name Claire nowadays. After that, I used the nickname of my heart horse, wh oi miss dearly. And I used my favorite number too.


----------



## Aprilswissmiss (May 12, 2019)

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> I live in Atoka, and Ghosthorse was the name of my first Mustang, which I showed.
> 
> I cried when she died, not for the loss of the Mustang, not because of the pain in my body while they were putting me on the stretcher and into the ambulance, but because of all the beloved memories of friends and family now gone I had tied up in her. She paid the ultimate sacrifice - she gave her life for me.


Had it not been for the photos, I would have 100% thought you were talking about a horse, and not a car!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Aprilswissmiss said:


> Had it not been for the photos, I would have 100% thought you were talking about a horse, and not a car!



I've gone from Ford Mustangs to the real deal. LOL All because an elderly man failed to yield at a stop sign and I hit him dead in the door with a 91 5.0 convertible mustang at 55mph.


He was in a Toyota Tundra btw. Charcoal grey.


Last summer we were going to visit our friend that owns his own rodeo arena, and there by the road, in the middle of nowhere, is a Ford Mustang with a For Sale and PROJECT written on the windshield. $400.00


Husband points it out. I said: I already have one $400.00 project Mustang... (Trigger) He has a touchy gas pedal and no brakes.Needs work. Don't need another. LOL


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

I've always simply been myself. I'd seen, in other places, people hiding behind their pseudonyms and anonymity to behave in ways that I thought were really sordid. and I'd seen people making up fantasy personas and pretend to be something they were not. Also, I didn't like the impersonal nature of a lot of discussions on the Internet, so I try to be as human and real online as possible. That's also why I have a photo of me up - so you can see who you are talking to, although I don't always look like that when I've just gotten up in the morning or when I'm covered in dirt and donkey earwax etc. :Angel:

I'm also on a music forum, and also as me, but because it's a small forum and most of the active members are male, plus none of them have photos of their faces up (unless they actually look like post-punks with eyeliner), I decided against using the photo, so there I use a cartoon of a telescope staring into space instead.  (But I do the face to name thing by posting hiking snaps of Brett and me on occasion, like when I start a new thread and want people to feel they are talking to a real person.)

I only joined that forum mid-last year and I've translocated the way we do things here to that place, which I suspect has been a bit bamboozling for some of them. :rofl: When I started there, they kept making up new topics and shifting what I was saying to there whenever I went "off topic" in the general course of conversation. :Angel: So I made up my own threads and prefaced them with, "In this thread, you can discuss all sorts of things related to the main topic!" etc - and I make my topic titles as broad as I possibly can... inkunicorn:

Also I seem to be the only person there with hypergraphia. Here on HF, there's at least a dozen people who like to write extended answers. :rofl:


----------



## dustywyatt (Aug 19, 2019)

Dusty Wyatt (Wyatt for short) is my horse's name. Not the most original. :tongue:


----------



## Equestrian Girl 3000 (Oct 19, 2019)

Mine is the name of my YouTube channel but the only reason I had that name in the first place was because my brother had a friend in our neighborhood who called me "horsey girl 3000" which was mildly annoying. When I started my channel I just changed the "horsey" to "equestrian" and there ya go!


----------



## Nubs (Jul 25, 2019)

Mine is my geckos name because it’s easy to remember. Lol. Not very inventive,and I didn’t know Chester when I first joined!


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> I've gone from Ford Mustangs to the real deal. LOL All because an elderly man failed to yield at a stop sign and I hit him dead in the door with a 91 5.0 convertible Mustang.


My first car was a '66 Mustang. 20 years later I had a '65 Mustang (serial number ...264, built in Oct 64). I loved those cars. 

I've had a couple mustangs since, but they had legs.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

When I first signed up to this forum, I still had my boy's mum, Loosie the appaloosie hoosie!


----------



## dogpatch (Dec 26, 2017)

We moved onto our place 40 years ago, this Feb. 1st. It was a certifiable dump. We hauled old tires out by the pickup load (maybe once a year) for about five years. There was a rotted old leaning shed that was full of junk and rats. Cobbled up pigstye made of rotten boards and rusty chicken wire.The fences were falling down. We pulled three seperate old fences out of each fence line when we replaced it Being a young person who had grieved to live in the country all my life, I was in heaven and unafraid to tackle the mess. We originally called our little farm Blacklocust Farm, because of the heavenly sweet scent of a scraggly thicket of the trees, but as the work to clean the place up progressed, we started calling it Dogpatch, after the ficticious community in the Li'l Abner cartoon series. After all these years it's still funny to us! And we're still picking up bits of broken glass pushed out of the ground by moles!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Mine is my AOL screen name that I've used ever since for everything - chat boards, horse forums, etc. - so I've had it a LONG time. I wanted other names when I was creating one for AOL, but they were all taken. So I started just plugging in names. I have traveled quite a bit and love England, so I plugged in Kewgardens, but it wouldn't take that (someone already had it? Unreal!). Kewpalace was accepted. I could have changed it on other forums, but knew people who frequented different forums, so keeping the same name made it easy to recognize me. It's my aka now. LOL ...


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Mine is my first name. A family name that I was lucky/unlucky enough to inherit. I used it because it was unique and I was pretty sure no one else would have it.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

carshon said:


> Mine is my first name. A family name that I was lucky/unlucky enough to inherit. I used it because it was unique and I was pretty sure no one else would have it.


Call me crazy and silly, but I always assumed it was like 'cars, hon!' or something. :rofl: But that is very unique!


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

I love this thread because I've always wondered at a lot of these, and there's a few I'm still curious about- but I won't tag anyone to summon them to satisfy my curiosity. Its interesting the trend of having to find a name that expresses the person without having already been taken. 


I picked mine because I hadn't a horse at the time- and it generally summarized my eternal struggle as a short rider with always too long stirrups. Fast forward and I've spent more time with stirrups crossed over the pommel than anything else- and it seems to fit just as fine now as it did five years ago.


----------



## RMH (Jul 26, 2016)

RMH is short for Rocky Mountain Horse which is what I think my gelding is. I also think he is around 27 years old but it's all a guess as his first 19 or so years are a mystery. I'm not a big fan of breed registeries but papers if they stay with the horse do give you an idea of breeding and history.


----------



## dogpatch (Dec 26, 2017)

dogpatch said:


> We moved onto our place 40 years ago, this Feb. 1st. It was a certifiable dump. We hauled old tires out by the pickup load (maybe once a year) for about five years. There was a rotted old leaning shed that was full of junk and rats. Cobbled up pigstye made of rotten boards and rusty chicken wire.The fences were falling down. We pulled three seperate old fences out of each fence line when we replaced it Being a young person who had grieved to live in the country all my life, I was in heaven and unafraid to tackle the mess. We originally called our little farm Blacklocust Farm, because of the heavenly sweet scent of a scraggly thicket of the trees, but as the work to clean the place up progressed, we started calling it Dogpatch, after the ficticious community in the Li'l Abner cartoon series. After all these years it's still funny to us! And we're still picking up bits of broken glass pushed out of the ground by moles!



Oh gosh, now I'm having memories! I forgot that when we bought the place we inherited about 20 scrawny Leghorn roosters and a lame turkey, all running around loose. They stripped every blade of grass off the ground around the house and buildings, making for a muddy mess (wet climate). They pooped on everything. I recall so clearly, everything I picked up off the ground was covered in chicken poop (remembering a particular claw hammer). Then they started roosting in the rickety shed on my new cart shafts, getting poop all over it! The final straw came when I scattered some grass seed in the yard, then turned around to see the chickens eating it! I blew a gasket! I will not wax graphic about what happened to one chicken when I marched into the house and came back out with a .30 carbine. That rifle has only ever fired one shot! An ad for free roosters netted a visit from a lady with gunny sacks. And then there was the calf-deep sucking mud where the horses "sheltered" behind the rickety shed... I was ready to move back to town when I walked out of my boots in the sucking mud and landed on my hands and knees. Yes...Dogpatch. And my misspent youth...


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

@dogpatch - LOL! I have similar memories. When we had our place in CA, the new neighbors decided to get some chickens, and then decided keeping the coop clean was too much work, so chose to "free range" . This was in the high desert. Of the 3 houses on our street, mine was the only yard with a lawn. Plus, I had an 8 stall barn with lots of alfalfa and bags of feed. Needless to say, the chickens destroyed my lawn, got into the feed and shat all over my hay and - the final straw - the suede seat of my favorite saddle.

My oldest son had a pump-primed air rifle. I got so good with that thing that I could hit a chicken at 60 feet (depth of my yard). Pretty soon it got to where they'd scatter if I opened the door. I've not liked live yard birds since.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

@PoptartShop my name trips a lot of people up pronounced "Car- SHAWN" I have been called Carson, Carsten and had it truncated down to Shawn by many people when actually my family calls me Cari and everyone else that I met post my High School years calls me Carshon. I never envied anyone with unique names when I was young. And now unique names are all of the rage!


----------



## lassothemoon (Jul 10, 2019)

Mine is after a scene in my favorite movie It's a Wonderful Life. I thought it was well suited for a horse forum, although I certainly don't have the skills to lasso anything


----------



## Aprilswissmiss (May 12, 2019)

carshon said:


> @PoptartShop my name trips a lot of people up pronounced "Car- SHAWN" I have been called Carson, Carsten and had it truncated down to Shawn by many people when actually my family calls me Cari and everyone else that I met post my High School years calls me Carshon. I never envied anyone with unique names when I was young. And now unique names are all of the rage!


The name of one of the vets I work under is Dr. Scarola. Pronounced "Scah-roll-ah," honestly not that difficult. When I take appointments for her, I have heard everything from Dr. Scroll to Dr. Scar. And for some reason, the most common one is Dr. Score-pola. Where does that P come from?? It's actually rare for someone to get her name right, even repeat clients! She doesn't even bother correcting people anymore.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Because Blue Biscuit was the name of the best dog I ever had. And because my eyes are a bright blue. He's passed on now, but I choose to honor him by keeping it. I still miss him every day.


----------



## 3Horses2DogsandaCat (Apr 19, 2016)

I hate my user name! I used to be on this forum as 2horses because that is what I had at the time. When I lost my login info. and couldn't get back in, I had to create a new user name. I tried 3horses, which was already taken. I was getting so frustrated that all the user names I tried were already taken, so I just kept typing until I listed all my animals. LOL


----------



## Fuddyduddy1952 (Jun 26, 2019)

Growing up Grandparents next door on the place Grandad loved Packard cars. Grandmother never learned to drive so at one time we had three, his, ours, and one shared by both so Mom could take Grandmother shopping, errands, etc. I was a little kid and had to go along. They said I was "fussy" which somehow became "Fuddy". 
Later I traveled with Grandparents on vacation and when traveling down our long driveway Grandmother would say "Fuddy's home" much to my chagrin.
Since I use Fuddy on another forum I said what the heck...FuddyDuddy. I was born in 1952. 

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

Captain Evil is my name at work. I used to be called just “Evil” but when I got my captain’s license my name got a promotion. DH gave me the name, and he says calling me Evil is like calling a tall person Shorty or a chunky person Slim. 

But the real reason is that he considers himself to be an underwater superhero, and every superhero needs an arch enemy, a nemesis, and since I’m the wife, I’m a convenient archenemy.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Thank you, @Captain Evil, for my morning laugh - that wording is so hilarious - _"every superhero needs an arch enemy, a nemesis, and since I’m the wife, I’m a convenient archenemy."_ :rofl:

:clap: :clap: :clap:

And I think that's such a cool on-screen name! 

I'm enjoying reading the stories behind people's monikers - thank you for this topic, @Dustbunny!


----------



## redbadger (Nov 20, 2017)

"Badger" is a nickname I picked up in college. I have a fairly high cold tolerance, and a friend remarked that I must be a polar bear. I said no, I was born in Wisconsin, making me a polar badger. So badger stuck. It helps that I resemble one (sturdy, stubborn, etc - or for Harry Potter fans, loyal and hardworking). And most of my usernames on various forums reflect that - ice badger (hockey), swim badger (obvs). Horsebadger sounded weird so I picked a color I like.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

My username is a childhood nickname. The "liny" comes from Linus, which is a play on the 'line' part of Caroline, my real name.


I have not been tiny since I was an infant. I'm about the size of a run in shed these days. The "Tiny" is just a word that goes with liny. There you have it.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

I wanted a username that was different from anything I use elsewhere, as I'm trying to keep (somewhat) anonymous here, as I live in a very small community where everyone talks! 

I picked this one because it has several meanings. It can mean "calm down," which is suitable as I'm often an anxious rider and anxious person. It can also mean "stay the course," which has been important for me because I came back to riding four and a half years ago, after a sixteen year break. And it's been a long, slow and steady process to get "good" again. And last but not least, of course, it's something one might say to a horse.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

@tinyliny, I always thought it was because of your drawing talent, that you drew at times with tiny lines. Now I know the real story!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

"Tamma" means mare in my first language, Finnish. I was born in 1989 so 89 refers to that. I've had this name as my username in multiple online services since I was 14 - 15 and as you can count, I'm in my 30s now.


----------

